# Bachlaufpflanzen



## michaK (22. Sep. 2006)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte meine drei Bachlaufbecken bepflanzen, weiss aber nicht genau womit ! Es soll Pflanzen geben, die mit `bewegtem Wasser` besonders gut
zurechtkommen ?!?! Bie Bachlaufbecken sind ca10-12 cm tief und jeweils 70 cm breit und etwa 1,5 m lang .
Kann jemand helfen oder womit habt ihr bepflanzt ?


 

Gruß, Michael


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Michael,

die Frage ineressiert mich auch, als einzige Pflanze in meinen Staustufen habe ich bis jetzt __ Quellmoos gepflanzt.

Eine Unterwasserpflanze die __ immergrün sein soll.


----------



## Eugen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Micha,
was du Bachlaufbecken nennst,ist für andere ja schon fast ein Teich.bis auf die Tiefe.
Also,wenn immer Wasser drin ist,praktisch alle Sumpfpflanzen. Es sollte auch __ Froschlöffel und __ Flutender Hahnenfuß gehen.
Läuft er auch trocken, geht jedenfalls __ Sumpfdotterblume,__ Blutweiderich,Zyperngras,einige __ Seggen (Carex pendula) u. Pfennigskraut, die wachsen bei mir auch im trockenen Bachlauf.
und es gibt sicher auch noch mehr.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Kalle (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo meine Lieben,  

habe ja eine Pflanze bei uns aus dem Bach geholt. 

Weiss jetzt nur nicht wie die heißt. Annett wirds bestimmt wissen.

Stelle dazu morgen mal ein Foto ein. Möchte nur erwähnen, daß diese im Frühjahr bis Sommer weiße Blüten herbeizaubert, und danach zu einen dichten buschigen Teppich wächst.

Das ideale für euch. Denke ich.  

!!!!! Ich weiß - Keine Naturentnahmen - Und nicht daß mich jemand anzeigt 
      Die Gemeinde läßt dies regelmäßig ausbaggern und schmeißt das Zeug       
      weg!!!!

Wächst jetzt durch wundersame weise in meinem Teich am Bodengrund im Sand weiter. Schaut super aus......

Wie gesagt. Mache morgen mal paar Fotos ...... Bis denne ...


----------



## michaK (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi,
vielen Dank schon mal für eure Vorschläge !
Sollte ich die noch vor dem Winter einsetzen oder erst im Frühjahr ?
 P.S.  Mir ist da gerade eine Idee durch die Birne geschossen :
kann ich eigentlich aus diesen drei Becken auch so eine Art Pflanzenfilter in Miniausgabe machen ? Was hltet ihr davon ?


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Micha,

natürlich kannst du das, ein Pflanzenfilter ist immer gut.

Du kannst dazu zB. die Wasserschwertlilie pflanzen, filtert denk ich sehr gut und im Bachlauf müsste sie auch wachsen.


----------



## Kalle (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo,

habe gerade 2 Fotos geschossen. Sind leider nicht die besten.

Die Sonne scheint, und meint es gut mit uns, aber nicht mit den Fotos.  

 

 

Wächst sehr schön. Find ich Klasse.


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Michael!

Ich habe im Bachlauf __ Brunnenkresse, die mag gerne fließendes Wasser! Die ist in den letzten Wochen irre gewachsen, und man hat sogar ein schönes Kraut für die Küche (Suppe, Salat etc.). Mmmmh!

@ Morphantro:
Dein Kraut ist übrigens Brunnenkresse, wenn ich es richtig erkenne.

So sieht meine jetzt aus:


----------



## michaK (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Dodi und Mor....,
sieht ja echt klasse au !!
Wie habt ihr das gepflanzt ? Mit Behälter eingesetzt oder einfach unter einem Stein fixiert ?

Michael


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Michael!

Die Kresse wächst bei uns ohne Behältern in Kieselsteinchen (1-2 cm groß), welche sich nur rechts und links des Bachlaufes befinden. Habe sie vorletztes Jahr aus Samen in 3 kleinen Töpfchen gezogen und die Pflänzchen dann einfach in den Kies gesetzt. In der Mitte ist blanke Teichfolie, wo sie einfach 'rüberwuchert' und ihre Wurzeln einfach ins Wasser hängt.
Friert im Winter zurück, treibt teilweise dann wieder aus und/oder vermehrt sich dann durch Samen weiter.


----------



## jochen (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Kalle,

sollte eure Gemeinde wieder mal baggern, denk dann bitte an mich und sichere ein paar Pflänzchen... , 
Hab mal ein wenig geschmökert nachdem Dodi die Pflanze bestimmt hat.

__ Brunnenkresse (Nasturium officinale)

Standorte: Bäche, Gräben, Quellen, Rasch fließende kühle Gewässer, mitunter submers bis 1m. Tiefe, das wird dann bei dir so sein.
Blüte mit vier weißen Kronblättern, bis 5mm breit...genau das richtige für meine Staustufen und für das kurze Bachlaufstück, also lass mal eure Gemeindearbeiter wieder baggern... 

Hallo Dodi, gefällt mir gut...


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Jochen,

kleiner Tip zur __ Brunnenkresse.
Schau mal in gut sortierte Gartencenter mit Saatgutecke.
Da gibts oft auch den Samen zu kaufen.... ich hab es dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal versucht-gekeimt ist sie.. aber als wuchernd würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Jochen!

Hab die __ Brunnenkresse auch aus dem Gartencenter als Samen gekauft und im zeitigen Frühjahr auf der Fensterbank vorgezogen.
Erst tat sie sich etwas schwer, doch dann wuchs und blühte sie.
Dieses Jahr - nach dem strengen Winter - dachte ich, es kommt überhaupt nix mehr. Dann trieb sie langsam aus und erst seit den letzten 4-5 Wochen wuchert sie, hat dieses Jahr aber noch nicht geblüht... - sonst hätte ich Dir einige Samen zukommen lassen können.
Hab schon schöne Brunnenkresse-Suppe gekocht!


----------



## jochen (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Euch Beiden,

Danke für die Antworten.

Dann werden wir uns in den Gartencentern nach der __ Brunnenkresse erkundigen.
Kann man die im Herbst noch sähen oder pflanzen?



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon schöne Brunnenkresse-Suppe gekocht!



Na denn Mahlzeit...


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi Jochen,

guckst Du hier und - defekter Link entfernt -. 


> __ Brunnenkresse benötigt, um sich richtig entwickeln zu können, ,,nasse Füße" und einen schattigen Standort.
> Gesät wird von Ende Mai bis Anfang Juli...
> 
> Es ist auch möglich, die Brunnenkresse im Uferbereich eines Gartenteiches zu pflanzen. Klares und sauberes Wasser ist jedoch die Voraussetzung. Im Winter wird die Brunnenkresse ins tiefere Wasser gesetzt, so schützt man sie vor Frosteinwirkungen.
> Die Haupterntezeit ist von Oktober bis Mai.


Mahlzeit!


----------



## karsten. (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo 
nur so





 

 

Kresse einmal ausgesät kommt immer wieder ,
Kressesamen wird am Besten im Blumenkasten an Land !
in Anzuchterde ausgesät und erst als Jungpflanze freigelassen

das Wasser sollte keine Kloake sein ! 


@jochenbloß,...
 gesät wird doch nicht im Herbst !   

mfG

p.s.
 je nach Standort und Wasserwerten könnte auch gehen :
Flutende __ Wasserhahnenfuß (Ranunculus fluitans) 
Efeublättrige Wasserhahnenfuß (Ranunculus hederaceus L.)
einige Laichkrautarten (z.B. Potamogeton fluitans)
aufrechter __ Merk (Berula erecta)


----------



## jochen (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten,

*ABER​*
Kräuterquark, Eiergerichte, Frühlingssalate, Cocktailtomaten, dazu noch harntreibend und verdauungsfördernt........nööööööööööööö das Zeug ist mir zu gesund.

Fressen das auch unsere Meerschweinchen???


Also wenn ihr mir versprecht das ich die KRESSE nicht essen muß kommt sie an den Teich

sonst nicht!

oder kennt jemand ein Rezept damit zu...

fränkischen Sauer oder Schweinsbraten

Bratwürsten oder Steaks...

Schlachtplatte mit Blutwurst???

dann OK!

   ​

@ karsten,

Danke nochmal für den Tipp der anderen Pflanzen.
Zum sähen in dieser Jahreszeit...weia das war ein Eigentor,

ich habe aber schon immer lieber geerntet als gesät...


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

@Jochen

Ein Rezept wäre Brot mit frischem Quark und __ Brunnenkresse darüber. hmmmmm. Lecker!!!!!


----------



## Eugen (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

und dazu einen kalten Schweinebraten mit schöner Kruste und ein "ungespundenes" vom Fass LECKER
Gruß Eugen


----------



## jochen (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

da stimme ich doch lieber Eugen zu...


----------



## Kalle (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Meung,

Ihr denkt doch nur ans FRESSEN und SAUFEN .......  

Ich ess doch nicht meine schönen Teichpflanzen auf, ....

Zum Schluß macht Ihr noch über eure Fische her .....

Obwohl  - Hab ja Goldorfen 

außerdem hatt Jochen Recht - das Zeug ist zu gesund .....


----------



## Elfriede (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen, 

die __ Brunnenkresse unter einen nicht zu trockenen Kartoffelsalat gemischt schmeckt sehr gut und passt zu vielen Gerichten, besonders als  Beilage zu Bratwurst und Steaks kann ich mir den Kresse-Kartoffelsalat gut vorstellen. 

Leider ist meine Brunnenkresse im Bachlauf eingegangen, ich muss hier in Griechenland  auf diesen Genuss wohl verzichten, es sei denn, ich habe mit einem weiteren Pflanzversuch mehr Glück.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Jochen,

les doch mal richtig, was Genius geschrieben hat. Er meinte das als Ergänzung zu meinem Quarkbrot. 

BTW.  bin ich jetzt hier in der Rezeptecke gelandet oder bei Tim Mälzer?


----------



## jochen (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo,

@ Elfriede,

das wäre doch schon mal ein Kompromiß,

@ Jürgen,

mir schwant schon fürchterliches, Kressebrot beim nächsten Treffen,  
nene da wünsch ich mir die leckere Coburger Bratwurst, und Dagmars berühmte Maiskolben...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hi,

folgende Pflanzen wachsen sehr gut in bewegtem Wasser:

__ Bachbunge (Veronica beccabunga- typische Bachpflanze), __ Sumpfdotterblume (Caltha palustris), __ Flutender Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus fluitans - braucht aber sehr viel Platz (bis 6m lang) und starke Strömungsgeschwindigkeit), __ Bachnelkenwurz (Geum rivale - aber nicht direkt ins Wasser setzen), Sumpfvergißmeinicht (Myosotis scorpioides(palustre)), Wasserschwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacorus), __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia - wenn schlammige Bereiche vorhanden), Ufersegge (Carex riparia - Extremwucherer), div. Juncusarten, __ Scheinkalla (Lysichiton - beide Arten vertragen Fließgewasser besser als stehende Gewässer - brauchen dicke Bodenschicht, __ Kobralilie (Darlingtonia california - Carnivore kein Kalk im Substrat oder Wasser

Pflanzen sind fast alle in der Datenbank 

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Frank,

Danke, dann werden meine Staustufen im nächsten Sommer endlich grün...


----------



## michaK (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Kann mich Jochen nur anschliessen, vielen Dank an alle !
Habe meine Staustufen schon bepflanzt mit __ Schwertlilie, __ Froschlöffel und
Minirohrkolben.
Desweiteren habe ich am Sonntag bei Nymphaion bestellt :
__ Quellmoos
__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Wasserhahnenfuß
__ Brunnenkresse  
__ Eidechsenschwanz 

Wenn gewünscht stelle ich gern ein paar Bilder ein, wenn alle Pflanzen an
ihrem Bestimmungsort sind !

Micha


----------



## Crossbaer (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> ...



Ich suche Infos über Bauchlauffähige Pflanzen, und was macht ihr  Sorgt dafür das mir das Wasser im Munde zusammenläuft...Sauerei...


----------



## ösiwilli (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Servus Dirk,



			
				Crossbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Bauchlauffähige Pflanzen,



meinst Du damit "durchfallfördernde" Pflanzen und warum willst Du die gerade in einen Bachlauf setzen????

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der sich um Deine Verdauung ernsthaft sorgt


----------



## Leonie (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo. Ich empfehle euch Teichminze wächst aber schnell. muss immerfeucht


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Leonie,

ich befürchte fast, Du kommst mit Deinem Rat etwas  zu spät 

Aber wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich und Deinen Teich erstmal vorstellst - die passende Rubrik wäre hier...

Ansonsten: Willkommen bei uns am Teich :Willkommen2


----------



## chris24 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo hab da auch mal eine Frage zu Bachlauf Bepflanzung habe zurzeit die __ Sumpfdotterblume drin in einem Selbst gebauten Blumenksten naus Hasendraht und Vlies. 
So meine Frage wie kann ich die Pflanzen direkt in den Bachlauf einpflanzen mit Sand?


----------



## chris24 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Kann mir hier keiner ein Tipp geben  wenn ich sand nehme wird der doch dann weg gespühlt wie kann ich die pflanzen in den Bachlauf setzen


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Hallo Chris,

wenn Dein Bachlauf anständig gebaut ist und kein Gletschersturzbach, dann spült der Sand auch nicht weg.


----------



## chris24 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpflanzen*

Ne ist ziemlich langsam fliesend. Der Bachlauf ist ca 2,50m lang 40cm breit. 
Werde es heute mal ausprobieren


----------

